# Bully Show Feb 13th So Cal



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

STUD DOG CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your stud dog and 2 dogs(off spring)!!!!!!!!!!!!
Let's see who is the best producer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$$$$$100.00 to the winner!$$$$$$$$$$$
Canine Cryobank is sponsoring this class!!!!

Have a need to freeze? 
We will be at the 4th annual Bully Love Show 
Feb 13, 2010 
2555 Glen Helen Pkwy
San Bernardino, CA 92407-1539 
Call to Reserve your Appointment Now 
Only 6 openings at this show!!!! 
760 591 9909

Canine Cryobank :: Over 25 years producing fresh, cooled and frozen semen litters worldwide

Canine Cryobank
120 N Pacific St 
San Marcos, California 92069
760-591-9909 fax 760 591 9939
__________________


----------

